# قاعدة أرشميدس و قواعـد الطفو ......!!!!!!



## Eng-Maher (24 سبتمبر 2008)

قاعدة أرشميدس و قواعـد الطفو

---------------------------------------------​






لاشك أن كل من حاول أن يغمر كرة فى الماء قد شعر بقوة كبيرة يدفع بها الماء الكرة إلى أعلى. كذلك نشاهد أن بعض المواد مثل الفلين تطفو فوق الماء. و من المشاهدات أيضا أن الجسم المغمور فى الماء أو فى السائل بصفة عامة يمكن رفعه بسهولة طالما كان مغمورا فى السائل بينما يكون من الصعب رفعه فى الهواء. كل هذه الملاحظات تؤكد أن هناك قوة يؤثر بها السائل على الجسم المغمور فيه و تعمل هذه القوة إلى أعلى. 

و تسمى هذه القوة قوة الدفع buoyant force و تنشأ هذه القوة نتيجة لزيادة الضغط فى باطن السائل بزيادة العمق تحت سطح السائل، فينشأ بذلك فرق فى الضغط بين أسفل الجسم و قمته و بالتالى قوة تعمل إلى أعلى. 



إثبات أن قوة دفع الســائل للجسم تساوى وزن السائل المزاح

ولمعرفه باقى التفاصيل اليك الرابط الكامل عن الموضوووووووووووووووع

http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:....htm+كيف+تطفو+السفن&hl=ar&ct=clnk&cd=19&gl=eg


----------



## gadoo20042004 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشى............. فكرتنا بايام زمان ايام الكلية و الفرقة الاولى فى قسم الهندسة البحرية و بناء السفن
و الله زمان


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس تامر لازم ننعش الذاكره عشان نفتكر كويس ........ وفين ايام زمان ههههه

شرفت يا هندسا


----------



## رامي أباظة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

every thing will be required in time
thanks


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا رامى الف شكر


----------



## mnci (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ماهر زميلى العزيز و اثرى موضوعك الجميل بهذه الروابط من ال carsnology
بحثت عنها الان عن :
Basic Thermodynamics Fluid Mechanics Definitions of Efficiency 
+
Boyle’s Law and the Law of Atmospheres 
+
Dropping the Ball (Slowly) Stokes’ Law


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (2 نوفمبر 2008)

سؤال يا شباب

ما معنى ان ازاحة السفينة تساوي 14000 طن؟
هل المفصود هو وزن السفينة في البحر ام ماذاظ
وما المقصود بحجم الماء المزاح؟ هل هو المكان الي تفرغه بدن السفينة عند وجدودها في البحر
انتظر اجابتكم


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (15 نوفمبر 2008)

هل سؤالي صعب الى هلدرجة؟ لا زلت بانتظار الاحابة


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (6 مارس 2009)

للرفع للاجابة على سؤالي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 مارس 2009)

> وما المقصود بحجم الماء المزاح؟ هل هو المكان الي تفرغه بدن السفينة عند وجدودها في البحر








بالضبط كدة يا باشمهندس


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 مارس 2009)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> سؤال يا شباب
> 
> ما معنى ان ازاحة السفينة تساوي 14000 طن؟
> هل المفصود هو وزن السفينة في البحر ام ماذاظ
> ...



*************************************

لا اخى الفاضل سؤال ليس بصعب ولا شىء لقد وضعت رابط بيه تكمله كلامى اخى العزيز .. والان الاجابه




تطبيقات على قانون الطفو 
* طفو السفينة فوق الماء:

توضح قاعدة الطفو كيف تطفو السفينة المصنوعة من الصلب فوق الماء. السبب فى ذلك هو أن جسم السفينة الأجوف ينغمر فى الماء و يزيح كمية كبيرة من الماء إلى أن يتساوى وزن الماء المزاح أى قوة الدفع مع وزن السفينة و تطفو السفينة . أما الحجر المصمت الذى يلقى فى الماء فهو يلقى أيضا دفعا إلى أعلى و لكن قوة الدفع تكون أقل من وزن الحجر فيغوص الحجر إلى القاع.


اى ان 14000 طن دول ما يعادل ازاحه حجم من الماء ايضا له نفس القدر مع اخذ فى الاعتبار الكثافه لا تنسها .


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 مارس 2009)

mnci قال:


> شكرا ماهر زميلى العزيز و اثرى موضوعك الجميل بهذه الروابط من ال carsnology
> بحثت عنها الان عن :
> basic thermodynamics fluid mechanics definitions of efficiency
> +
> ...




الف شكر يا غالى الف شكر ونورت المنتدى


----------



## abdelhameid (28 يوليو 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------

